

Ask HN: Best forums for remote workers? - c1sc0

I know about weworkremotely by 37signals but I can&#x27;t find too many forums dedicated to remote work out there. Any hints?
======
phantom_oracle
Here is a link to someone who did a "Top 5":

[http://remotenation.co/blog/top-5-sites-for-finding-a-
remote...](http://remotenation.co/blog/top-5-sites-for-finding-a-remote-
developer-or-designer-job)

Depending on your skills, you should also be looking at skill-relevant sites
(ruby has plenty).

You could also try the freelance websites to find remote gigs, but it's not
#exactly# the same having a remote job for a single company when compared to
doing freelance work for many companies.

I found this forum:

[http://www.workingnomad.com](http://www.workingnomad.com)

It would be interesting to have some type of remote worker community beyond
just a forum, to maybe learn from others experiences and other remote-related
things.

~~~
phantom_oracle
I made a mistake with the forum. It is actually some guys website about
working remotely with a forum attached to it.

Here is the forum link:

[http://www.workingnomad.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=4](http://www.workingnomad.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=4)

------
marcomassaro
Are you looking for work or an actual forum to chat like HN?

